# Peter Vinke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)

Peter Vinke, English Puritan (? - September 6, 1702), was a noted preacher who, says James W. Alexander, was "known on earth for [his] learning, and in heaven for [his] converting of sinners from the error of their ways...He was a universal scholar...But yet more more remarkable was he for humble, painful, affectionate, gospel labour." (_Thoughts on Preaching Being Contributed to Homiletics_, p. 131) He was a fellow of Pembroke Hall, Cambridge. He was ejected in 1662 for nonconformity. He contributed four of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _How may we best know the Worth of the Soul?_; 2) _How is Gospel-grace the best Motive to Holiness?_; 3) _Of original Sin inhering_; and 4) _Protestants separated for Christ's Name's sake_. He also wrote the commentary on Acts found in Matthew Poole's Annotations. His funeral sermon was preached by John Howe.


----------

